
Intermittent fasting improve overall health and longevity - Nutrita
https://nutrita.app/the-ultimate-guide-to-intermittent-fasting/
======
barretan
Great piece to help those who are looking to get into IF but havent tried it
yet! Thorough coverage.

------
autojoechen
For those interested in contributing to research on intermittent fasting, UCSF
is doing a study and is taking participants
[https://clinicaltrials.ucsf.edu/trial/NCT03393195](https://clinicaltrials.ucsf.edu/trial/NCT03393195)

------
sarahn
Great article about the benefits of intermittent fasting!

